# LeapPad 2 / Ultra



## deakphreak (Jan 8, 2016)

I am a noob when it comes to compiling stuff, but I have a step by step how to get the environment pretty much setup for the LeapTV.  The LeapPad is basically the same, but different controls etc.  Does anyone have any knowledge of compiling stuff that would want to jump in and tinker around?

I have quite a few LeapPad 2's with busted touch screens, but everything else should be functional.  If anyone wants to get one to poke around with and see about getting a NES emulator etc, that would be great.  is0-mick got a mame emulator running on the LeapTV and I got it to run on the LeapPad2, but again, without controls.  I am happy to ship off some busted screen tablets if anyone just wants to cover shipping within the USA.



We have quite a bit of info on the LeapFrog and Vtech "toys" at our Spiffy Hacks forums 

Anyone interested?


----------



## deakphreak (Jan 8, 2016)

I had is0-mick help me out and we got Duke compiled and fully running from an app on the LeapPad Ultra.  Now I need to adjust the size so it fits better, try to adjust the sensitivity of looking around and make it so it changes weapons when you tap the screen.  Other then that its fully working!  Runs fast and sound is great.

I plan to package this up into a single zip that is installable via my LeapPad Manager app.  Then on to Doom, maybe a nes emulator etc.  Unsure if I can do those on my own, but we will see what happens.


----------



## deakphreak (Jan 9, 2016)

Here it is with full controls


----------



## Joshtech (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice


----------



## deakphreak (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh hey josh. Didn't realize you were here on GBAtemp


----------



## deakphreak (Jan 11, 2016)

Got Doom running on it with cheat codes, full controls and future wad support.




Here is my latest update on Duke Nukem with custom map support and cheat codes!


----------



## guiguiaspi (Mar 13, 2016)

hi, wonderfull ! ! ! ! 

Do it work on Leappad 2 ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

do you know it ?


----------



## deakphreak (Mar 13, 2016)

Duke does not work on the LP2 and so far Doom does not either. The video is scrambled.


----------



## guiguiaspi (Mar 14, 2016)

is it possible today to find Jackel i want to try on Leappad 2 ?


----------

